# Any clairvoyants out there?



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

Hello there and please have a look at Mulder.





































What can you tell about his future temprement from the pictures, if anything? He is almost five weeks old here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

a big gentle giant


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

*You cant tell anything from a picture regarding his temremant!! That all comes down to being well socalized and trained!
Hes a gorgeous boy though!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> *You cant tell anything from a picture regarding his temremant!! That all comes down to being well socalized and trained!
> Hes a gorgeous boy though!*


you tell me that:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't think any mediums/psychics will be able to tell but what a lovely boy he is 

Give him a stable loving home and make sure he is trained/socialised/fed well and he will be perfect!


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I don't think any mediums/psychics will be able to tell but what a lovely boy he is
> 
> Give him a stable loving home and make sure he is trained/socialised/fed well and he will be perfect!


totally agree.
totally cute xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

borderer said:


> you tell me that:smilewinkgrin:


Yes i do bordie!  :blushing:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He is a gorgeous looking boy.
I don't think you need a clairvoyant - just socialize, socialize, socialize and training.


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

Fleur said:


> He is a gorgeous looking boy.
> I don't think you need a clairvoyant - just socialize, socialize, socialize and training.


OK then. There seems to be a theme developing here.
Mulder has a lot of socialising in his future.

Thanks to all the soothsayers.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

garydogz said:


> OK then. There seems to be a theme developing here.
> Mulder has a lot of socialising in his future.
> 
> Thanks to all the soothsayers.


That'll be a £200 charge please


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Mulder is certainly one gorgeous boy!


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

sequeena said:


> That'll be a £200 charge please


I said Soothsayer - not Vet!


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmmm looking into my crystal ball........................................................................... mulder will be gorgeous and cute ans will travel to northants to live with me hehe:001_tt2:

im sure he will be a fabulous dog a dog will give what u put in hun so u give him love and guidance he will be a fab dog


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

garydogz said:


> I said Soothsayer - not Vet!


Soothsayers need to live


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

OMG thats so cute, that even me as a so called "man" get all "aww cuteee" ..


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Hes aq cutie!


----------

